# Natural Cover Scent



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

Hunting is hard enough without using your target&#8217;s strongest sense, smell, against you. This tip helps you create a natural cover scent to help you remain undetected while hunting. First, you need to find a pond, lake, or stream near your hunting area and bring some of that water home. I use a five gallon [...] 

More...


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

great tip, even free. Thanks!


----------

